# ارجوا التوضيح بخصوص برامج التحكم عن بعد



## باور سيركت (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

أخواني لدي سؤال بخصوص التحكم بالالات عن بعد مثل تشغيل بعض الاجهزه الكهربائيه عن بعد وبعض القواطع الكهربائيه الضغط العالي اريد البرنامج اللي يتحكم في الاجهزه عن بعد

انا قريت عن الماتلاب وصار عندي لبس فما ادري هل هو برنامج تحكم في الاجهزه عن بعد او لا 

ارجوا التوضيح اكثر ودمتم سالمين


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 أبريل 2006)

*التحكم عن بعد !*






أخي باور سيركت, أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وفي قسم ميكاترونكس, وأتمنى أن تكون عضواً مميزاً كما إعتدنا هنا في هذا الملتقى الكريم.
بخصوص التحكم عن بعد, ماهو إلا أسلوب أو تقنية حيث يتم إستبدال كل ما هو بسلك Wired باللاسلك Wireless, فلا يوجد برامج تتحكم عن بعد, وإنما يوجد برامج يتم التحكم بها بالتطبيق (Robot as an example) حيث يتم إيجاد معالجة الإشارة الرقمية من جهاز التحكم ( قد يكون جهاز التحكم ريموتكنرول أو كمبيوتر أو حتى جهاز Palm), الإشارة الخارجة ستكون إما رقمية أو Analog, ففي حالة أن التحكم سيكون بسلك Wired Controlled System, تكون الإشارة رقمية في حالة أن التطبيق يحتوى على دوائر تحكم ودوائر كهربية, أما في حالة أن الإشارة Analog فتكون للتحكم المباشر بعناصر الحركة مثل المحركات وغيرها.
في حالة أن التحكم للاسلكي Wireless Controlled System , فإن الإشارة الخارجة تكون رقمية ويتم إرسال هذه الإشارة إلى جهاز أرسال وإستقبال لإرسال الإشارة في أي صورة كانت هذه الإشارة ( Radio Requency as an example ), وكذلك يجب على التطبيق المستخدم ( الذي سيستقبل الموجة) أن يحتوى على جهاز إرسال وإستقبال للموجات الصادرة, ثم يتم تحليل الإشارة ليقوم الجهاز بالقيام بالمهمة المطلوبة.
مثال على ذلك إستخدام تقنية الـــ WiFi في أجهزة البالم Palm للتحكم بعناصر الحركة (المكينات) في المصنع عن بعد وهذا طبعاً جزء من أنظمة إسكادا SCADA وهو إختصار 
Supervisory Control And Data Aquisition System
فالماتلاب أو غيره ليس برنامج تحكم عن بعد ولكنه وسيلة للتحكم عن بعد إذا تم توفير Interface بين المكنة وجهاز التحكم (الذي به وسيلة التحكم هن بعد مثل برنامج الماتلاب)
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم​


----------



## باور سيركت (17 أبريل 2006)

أشكرك اخي المهندس أحمد على الايضاح التام لكن ماهي البرامج التي ممكن اتحكم بالاجهزه عن بعد وماهي الاجهزه المستخدمه في ذلك مثلا جهاز ارسال واستقبال


----------



## ALRASHED71 (22 أبريل 2006)

جزيت خيراً أخي المهندس أحمد شرح مختصر و مفيد


----------

